# Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???



## opaber (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu in diesem Forum und habe ein Problem mit meinem Fischbesatz, er veringert sich nämlich. Von neun Goldfischen sind nur noch sechs da und von  zwei __ Shubunkin nur noch einer. Einen __ Fischreiher möchte ich ausschließen, den hat in unserer Gegend nur selten jemand gesehen. Eine Katze läuft in der Nachbarschaft zwar herum, aber ich konnte bisher keine Spuren im Garten und rund um den Teich finden, die einen Verdacht belegen könnten. Was aber ist mit Raben oder Elstern, fressen die Fische? Die Raben ( ist ein Pärchen ) kommen täglich zum trinken und wenn es warm ist auch zum baden an den Teich. Die Elster allerdings nur ab und zu. Ist es möglich das einer von beiden unsere Fische mag?. Dazu muss möchte ich noch anmerken, das die Fische fast nur im tiefen Wasser schwimmen, sich unter den Seerosenblättern aufhalten und auch in letzter Zeit so gut wie nicht gefressen haben. Sie kommen erst seit einigen Tagen zum fressen an die Oberfläche. Sind sie durch irgendetwas verschreckt? Oder habe ich ein Problem mit dem Wasser, dass ist nämlich im Moment wieder sehr grün, trotz UVC- Lampe.
Wenn jemand einen Tip für mich hat, würde ich mich freuen.
Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

Ja ... das kann schon sein, wenn die Fische nicht sehr groß sind. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## opaber (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

Die Goldfische sind ca.6- 8cm, der __ shubunkin ca.12cm.


----------



## unicorn (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

ich würde mir erstmal nicht so viele Sorgen machen.
Wir hatten auch gedacht, ein __ Reiher hätte unsere 4 Goldis gefressen weil wir die wochenlang nicht gesehen haben.
Plötzlich waren sie wieder da!
Sie hatten nur gegründelt und auch dort genug Futter gefunden so dass sie keinen Grund hatten, nach oben zu kommen.
Warte noch ab.


----------



## Redlisch (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

Hallo,
bei mir über dem Teich hat ein Elsterpärchen sein Nest gebaut, ich kann dich beruhigen, sie gehen nicht an die Fische.

Eine __ Orfe fehlt bei mir, vor 2 Wochen war das erste mal ein __ Reiher da.
Nachdem ich wütend mit meinem Weizenglas hinter ihn her bin, ist er nichtmehr hier aufgetaucht.

Vorgestern war einer meine Luftausstömer aus dem Teich gezogen, dieses war wie die Videoüberwachung zeigte nachbars Katze in der Morgendämmerung. Sie hat 3m Luftschlauch aus dem Teich gefisch ...

Axel


----------



## Inken (27. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*



Redlisch schrieb:


> Nachdem ich wütend mit meinem Weizenglas hinter ihm her bin, ist er nicht mehr hier aufgetaucht.



 Das finde ich interessant! Da werde ich gleich mal meinen GöGa in Stellung bringen, nachdem wir seit heute Morgen auch wieder einen Fisch vermissen.. 

Ob Elstern oder Krähenvögel allgemein sich ihre Nahrung aus dem Wasser beschaffen.. , ich lege es definitiv dem __ Reiher zur Last. Tagsüber positioniert er sich kaltschnäuzig gegenüber auf dem Maisfeld, grinsend, als wollte er sagen: morgen früh bin ich wieder da! 

Zugeschlagen hat er bisher nur in den frühen Morgenstunden..


----------



## Redlisch (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

Hiho Inken,

der __ Reiher war bei mir gegen 20.00 Uhr, ich war genau 6 Minuten und 36 Sekunden nicht am Teich (um mir nach getaner Arbeit mein verdientes Weizen zu holen). 

Ich bin bisher davon ausgegangen das er bei mir nicht landen kann, 3 Seiten hohe __ Tannen und Fichten, bei der 4 das Haus.

Er war auf meiner Aufschüttung für die Terasse am Teich, an der ich gerade arbeite, gelandet. Die 4m Breite reichten gerade zum Start wieder aus. Ich dachte er kracht gegen das Haus. 30 cm Luft war noch.

Axel


----------



## Inken (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

Hi Axel!

Dann ist wohl doch die Nähe des Hauses ausschlaggebend und nicht das Weizen.  Er hat selber gemerkt, wie knapp sein Entrinnen war und nimmt daher Abstand von eurem Teich.  Und in solchen Momenten hat man natürlich nie eine Kamera in der Hand.. 
Männe liest das gerade mit Erleichterung!


----------



## wmt (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

Ich hoffe immer auf die Intelligenz und Geschwindigkeit meiner __ Moderlieschen, die eigentlich nie im flachen Bereich zu sehen sind. 

Vielleicht trinkt er ja nur ¿ (Ironie)




definitiv herausgeholt haben sie sich schon Posthornschnecken, die sie dann auf einem Stein sitzend aufbrechen.

Verschiedentlich habe ich auch beobachte,dass sie Toastbrotscheiben oder ein halbes Baguette einweichen, wenn der Nachbar gegrillt hat und etwas Brot liegen geblieben ist. Das wird dann abgeschleppt und in unmittelbarer Ufernähe eingeweicht.


----------



## Christine (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*



wmt schrieb:


> Verschiedentlich habe ich auch beobachte,dass sie Toastbrotscheiben oder ein halbes Baguette einweichen, wenn der Nachbar gegrillt hat und etwas Brot liegen geblieben ist. Das wird dann abgeschleppt und in unmittelbarer Ufernähe eingeweicht.



 Und ich hab mich immer gewundert, welcher Idiot Weißbrot in unseren Teich wirft. Dann sind unsere Krähen wohl beim Einweichen gestört worden...


----------



## opaber (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

Das ist natürlich noch ne Möglichkeit. Schade das unser Wasser im Moment ganz trübe ist, sonst könnte man sie evtl. ja sehen. Danke für den Tipp, werd erstmal abwarten.
Gruß, Joachim


----------



## CoolNiro (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

Hallo Joachim,

Elstern jagen definitiv Fische und zwar im Verbund.
Hab mit eigenen Augen gesehn wie 2 auf der einen
Teichseite mit den Flügeln schlagen und eine dritte
auf der anderen Teichseite versucht abzufischen.
Meistens kommt es nur zum anpicken was aber leider
heuer schon 2 meiner Fische das Leben gekostet hat.
2 andere wurden aufs Nachbardach gebracht und
aufgefuttert. Wenn Kirschen oder Pflaumen reif sind
interessieren sich die Elstern für die Fische nicht mehr
ist mir aufgefallen.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Redlisch (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*



Inken schrieb:


> Hi Axel!
> 
> Dann ist wohl doch die Nähe des Hauses ausschlaggebend und nicht das Weizen.  Er hat selber gemerkt, wie knapp sein Entrinnen war und nimmt daher Abstand von eurem Teich.  Und in solchen Momenten hat man natürlich nie eine Kamera in der Hand..
> Männe liest das gerade mit Erleichterung!



Ne, am Weizen hats nicht gelegen. Ich kam zwar in Versuchung das Glas nach im zu werfen, aber mir wurde beigebracht nicht mit Nahrungsmitteln zu werfen 

Auf der einen Videoüberwachung kann man leider auch nur sein Spiegelbild im Teich beim Abflug sehen, diese ist nun neu programmiert, sodass sie die Aufschüttung mit abfährt. 
Die Hunde machen jetzt auch öfters patrouille, nachdem sie einen Anpfiff von mir bekamen, weil sie nicht gekommen sind als ich rief und lieber Frauchen beim Abendessen zugesehen haben ... sie hätte ja krümeln können :evil
Die wären bestimmt schneller gewesen als ich mit dem vollen Glas im 30m Spurt um den Teich ...

Aber da sieht man mal wieder was in 5 Minuten so passieren kann.

Naja, in 3 Wochen steht dort ein Blockhaus (sofern mich die Arbeit mal lässt), dann hat es erledigt mit dem landen 

Axel


----------



## eibisch78 (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

hallo,
bei mir sind auch paar fische abhanden gekommen,ich dachte erst die katzen aus der gartengemeinschaft aber pustekuchen.wir haben dort ein fast ausgewachsene __ ringelnatter die auch gerne fisch vertilgen u auch gut schwimmen können.würd ich auch mal in diese richtung schauen.

grüße jens


----------



## koifreunderl (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

Hi

ich hab mit eigenen Augen letzte Woche gesehen, wie ne doofe Elster einen Jungkoi aus meinem Teich gezogen hat. Ca. 6 cm lang. Da hab ich 10 Stück von gekauft und nun sind nur noch 6 Stück da. Die haben bestimmt schon öfter zugeschlagen.:sauer. Die Elstern sind übrigens auch sehr schlimme Nesträuber.

gruß
alfons


----------



## kdjelinek (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fressen Raben oder Elstern Goldfische???*

Hallo,

ich wohne an der Bebauungsgrenze und habe seit letztem Jahr 3 Elsternpaare in ca 500 m Entfernung. Gerade im Frühjahr, wenn die Elstern Futter für Ihre Jungen suchen, habe ich im Frühling 2008 die Erfahrung gemacht, daß die Elstern meine Fische abfangen. Gerade glitzernde Fische, wie bläuliche __ Shubunkin, habe ich auf diese Weise verloren. Auch in diesem Frühjahr gingen mir 4 Shubunkin verloren. Jetzt habe ich nur noch Goldfische, und die sind glücklicherweise nicht so begehrt.


----------

